# expensive phone



## massageuber (Apr 24, 2017)

Does anyone here have an expensive phone. I'm thinking about getting a galaxy s8 plus but I'm afraid it'll attract the wrong attention from some riders.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

A phone is a phone is a phone is a phone.

There's really no phone out there too far above any other. Get whatever phone you like. 
No one will be impressed.


----------



## massageuber (Apr 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> A phone is a phone is a phone is a phone.
> 
> There's really no phone out there too far above any other. Get whatever phone you like.
> No one will be impressed.


lol I'm not looking to impress anyone. I'm sorry in the eyes of a thief an $800 phone is far above a $60 phone.

why was my thread moved to technology when it's about theft and not about technology?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

massageuber said:


> lol I'm not looking to impress anyone. I'm sorry in the eyes of a thief an $800 phone is far above a $60 phone.
> 
> why was my thread moved to technology when it's about theft and not about technology?


Look around you. Everyone is walking around with $800 phones. Go ahead, look. I'll wait.


----------



## massageuber (Apr 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Look around you. Everyone is walking around with $800 phones. Go ahead, look. I'll wait.


not really, the reason android has higher market share to apple is because you can get cheaper androids. I look around a lot and see a ton of non flag ship androids that were free on contract. You think all of those cheaper phones in metro pcs are there for no reason?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

massageuber said:


> Does anyone here have an expensive phone. I'm thinking about getting a galaxy s8 plus but I'm afraid it'll attract the wrong attention from some riders.


wait for the new one coming out sometime in july. much better, faster, processor.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

massageuber said:


> why was my thread moved to technology when it's about theft and not about technology?


Last time I got a new phone I got that wrong attention from a few thoooose riders. Why can't they ask politely before the driver fondling that follows the drooling over my new technology?

Dang this attitude of entitlement that they can just touch their driver because of his tech is too much. At least I get tipped half bottles of Soju. Although, 5x surge or higher. I'm pretty much good with anything.

P.S. Let me just throw a wild guess out there. The title of your post implies nothing about theft but everything about technology. And another one while my fingers are moving and ******* is loading...The body of your post contains many words that bleed technology. Theft? Nope


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Get whatever phone you want, im sure the car you drive is worth alot more than that.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Waiting one day for someone to attempt to steal my $100 Alcatel Pop 7 Tablet I use since 90% of people think it's some sort of new Ipad lol.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I have had drunk people steal my coffee from the center cup holder on the way out. wtf


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

Get a good phone with decent ram and decent internet connection.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

massageuber said:


> Does anyone here have an expensive phone. I'm thinking about getting a galaxy s8 plus but I'm afraid it'll attract the wrong attention from some riders.


I use a S8+ and nobody has noticed it. If it isn't an iPhone, most people think it's a cheap android.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

If people are looking at your phone and wanting to steal it, I wouldn't be driving in that neighborhood. Your phone is the least of your worries.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

iPhone 7 Plus 128g... never had an issue.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

#craigslist


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have the LG V20, which was LG's flagship phone until the G6 came out... I love it. I thought about upgrading to the G6 but I love this small second screen that the V20 did... it's actually really handy, more then I thought it would be when I got the phone. I thought it would just be a weird gimmick but I use it often especially for controlling music.


----------



## gsuealge2008 (May 28, 2017)

Upgraded yesterday from a formerly Flagship Nexus 6 that was slowly dying. to a Middle of the road Moto G5 Plus that i bought for 220. Only had it for just over a day but it seems just as capable (more so in some regards) than my nexus 6. it also came without the flagship price. 

By my math I can buy a G6 or whatever catches my eye at that price in a year. and still come out 200+ dollars to the good. and at that price I can drop the 9 dollars a month 100 dollar deductible for accidental damage and pretty much self insure as that price would be roughly the cost of a new Moto G per year. 

I would not go out and buy the 9.99 or 20 dollar phones they sell at Walmart or even the 99 dollar ones for that matter. But I think you would be suprised what you can get for around 200 dollars.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

gsuealge2008 said:


> Upgraded yesterday from a formerly Flagship Nexus 6 that was slowly dying. to a Middle of the road Moto G5 Plus that i bought for 220. Only had it for just over a day but it seems just as capable (more so in some regards) than my nexus 6. it also came without the flagship price.
> 
> By my math I can buy a G6 or whatever catches my eye at that price in a year. and still come out 200+ dollars to the good. and at that price I can drop the 9 dollars a month 100 dollar deductible for accidental damage and pretty much self insure as that price would be roughly the cost of a new Moto G per year.
> 
> I would not go out and buy the 9.99 or 20 dollar phones they sell at Walmart or even the 99 dollar ones for that matter. But I think you would be suprised what you can get for around 200 dollars.


 Just got the Moto G5 Plus as well. Do you use yours for driving with Uber? Mine's acting weird!


----------



## gsuealge2008 (May 28, 2017)

Nick Manning said:


> Just got the Moto G5 Plus as well. Do you use yours for driving with Uber? Mine's acting weird!


I've had one or two Isolated events with waze and the drivers app but that is about it.


----------

